# Maybe? Trying not to get my hopes up



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

A food co-op has asked to start buying raw milk from me! It's a little over 200 families all total and a lot of them are really interested in my milk! I am SO excited about this!!! If things go as hoped, then I'll be buying a third cow (I have two right now) and more goats (I know, poor me... Forced to buy more goats), and this should give me the last push I need to be financially independent. And the best part? The co-op is 15 minutes away from the farm I want to rent!!!!! :shocked: So far the farm is still available and I'm watching it like a hawk. It just sounds too good to be true that a co-op would want to buy all my milk, I could work on-farm doing what I love (dairying!) and my dream farm is just a hop and a skip away from the drop point. I'm terrified of getting my hopes up too high for this, but at the same time I am elated that this just might work out!

I do have a plan B though. If the co-op deal falls through for one reason or another, I'm getting ready to start attending my local farmer's market and I know I'll get a super response from the customers there. The market is about 45 minutes from the farm I've got my eye on, but I can easily make that commute if need be. 

Either way, I am tickled that my raw milk dairy is growing so well! Goodness knows I am dog tired by night fall (I really should be in bed right now...) but I love this.  

Just wanted to share... :wink:


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

That's great news! I sure hope it all works out for you.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Same here :thumb: Hope you get everything you hope for! Including tons and tons of goats and dairy cows!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ditto... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Fantastic! I'm so happy for you. You'll have to show us pics of your new farm and new animals when you get them 

Good luck!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Congrats!!!! I have my fingers and toes crossed for you :wink: 

I hope things work out for you.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

It's looking pretty good so far!!! I've been emailing back and forth with the co-op manager and she is stoked about the idea. I told her I want/need a minimum of 20 people to buy before I will commit, but would like around 50-60 people. I'm also looking at carpooling with some local CSA farmers who are good friends of mine; which would help things immensely!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

That's wonderful news Caitlyn!


----------

